# Evde ne var? Onun evde ne var? Evde nesi var?



## piozaf

Help me to understand
*Evde ne var?* _What is there in the house?_ Che cosa c'é nella casa? 
*Onun evde ne var?* _What is there in the house of your?_ Che cosa c'é nella casa di tuo? 
*Evinde ne var?* yani
*Evde nesi var?* yani
*Evde ne varı?*   yani 

*Bu ülkede güvenecek adamı yokmuz*
*Bu ülkemizde güvenecek adamı yok*
*Bu ülkede güvenilir adamı varmız*
*Bu ülkemizde güvenilir adamı var*


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ukuca

piozaf said:


> *Evde ne var?* _What is there in the house?_
> *Onun evde ne var?* _What is there in his/her house _
> *Onun evde ne var?* = *(Onun) Evinde ne var? * = *Evde nesi var?*
> *(Senin) Evinde ne var? * = _What is there in your house _
> *Evde ne varı?*


----------



## ukuca

piozaf said:


> *Bu ülkede güvenecek adamı yokmuz*
> *Bu ülkemizde güvenecek adamı yok*
> *Bu ülkede güvenilir adamı varmız*
> *Bu ülkemizde güvenilir adamı var*


Here are some possible sentences that I could think of:
*Ülkemizde güvenecek adamı yok* _He doesn't know any trustworthy man in our country_ (He doesn't know any man in this country that he could trust)
*Bu ülkede güvenilecek adam yok* _There's not any trustworthy man in this country _
*Bu ülkede güvenilir adamı var* _He/She knows a reliable man in this country _


----------



## piozaf

arada teşekkurler ederim but is this sentence correct?

We have a his parrot.=Onun bizde bir papağanı var.


----------



## Artigh

the turkish version is correct.

the english one should be: 

Slang: We have a parrot of his.

He has a parrot at our place.


----------



## piozaf

I meand in the turkish version:
Ali'yin eviniz papağı var. 
Ali has a parrot at our house. Rıght?
Thanks


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> I meand in the turkish version:
> Ali'yin eviniz papağı var.
> Ali has a parrot at our house. Rıght?
> Thanks



*Ali has a parrot at our house - Ali'nin bizim evde bir papağanı var*


----------



## piozaf

şöyle gene mi taman? yani mi? 

*Ali'nin evimizde bir papağanı var.*


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> şöyle gene mi taman? yani mi?
> 
> *Ali'nin evimizde bir papağanı var.*



*Yes, right*


----------

